# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نمرات نهایی من اینه-امیدی هست؟!!!!

## mohamad.b

سلام دوستان امروز کارنامه نهایی سوم تجربی رو گرفتم-هدف من انشاالله پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی دانشگاه ایلام و اگه نشد دانشگاه ازاد هست-دوستان خبره بنظرتون با این نمرات درصد قبول شدن من در این دانشگاه ها چنده؟ دینی:۱۹.۵    زبان فارسی:۱۷.۷۵   ادبیات:۱۹.۷۵   عربی:۲۰    خارجه:۱۸.۷۵    فیزیک:۱۹.۵     شیمی:۱۷     ریاضی:۱۵.۵      زیست:۱۸.۷۵    زمین:۱۹.۲۵   البته ریاضی واقعا کم بم دادن اعتراض میکنم شاید ۰.۵ نمره اضافه شه.منتظر نظراتتون هستم-تشکر

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام دوستان امروز کارنامه نهایی سوم تجربی رو گرفتم-هدف من انشاالله پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی دانشگاه ایلام و اگه نشد دانشگاه ازاد هست-دوستان خبره بنظرتون با این نمرات درصد قبول شدن من در این دانشگاه ها چنده؟ دینی:۱۹.۵    زبان فارسی:۱۷.۷۵   ادبیات:۱۹.۷۵   عربی:۲۰    خارجه:۱۸.۷۵    فیزیک:۱۹.۵     شیمی:۱۷     ریاضی:۱۵.۵      زیست:۱۸.۷۵    زمین:۱۹.۲۵   البته ریاضی واقعا کم بم دادن اعتراض میکنم شاید ۰.۵ نمره اضافه شه.منتظر نظراتتون هستم-تشکر


از نمراتت مشخصه که درست خوبه و میخونی ... 
قبولیت تو دانشگاه به تلاشت بستگی داره و مسیری که تا کنکور پیش میگیری ... 
از الان نمیشه گفت ...

----------


## mohamad.b

> از نمراتت مشخصه که درست خوبه و میخونی ... 
> قبولیت تو دانشگاه به تلاشت بستگی داره و مسیری که تا کنکور پیش میگیری ... 
> از الان نمیشه گفت ...


ممنون 
ولی نمره ریاضی واقعا ناامیدم کرد خیلی نسبت به بقیه درسا کم گرفتم 
راستی کسی از دوستان اطلاعی نداره حداکثر رتبه لازم برای قبولی در دانشگاه ایلام چنده؟

----------


## MirAref

> سلام دوستان امروز کارنامه نهایی سوم تجربی رو گرفتم-هدف من انشاالله پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی دانشگاه ایلام و اگه نشد دانشگاه ازاد هست-دوستان خبره بنظرتون با این نمرات درصد قبول شدن من در این دانشگاه ها چنده؟ دینی:۱۹.۵    زبان فارسی:۱۷.۷۵   ادبیات:۱۹.۷۵   عربی:۲۰    خارجه:۱۸.۷۵    فیزیک:۱۹.۵     شیمی:۱۷     ریاضی:۱۵.۵      زیست:۱۸.۷۵    زمین:۱۹.۲۵   البته ریاضی واقعا کم بم دادن اعتراض میکنم شاید ۰.۵ نمره اضافه شه.منتظر نظراتتون هستم-تشکر


دوست عزیز نمره نهایی به قبولی در دانشگاه ربطی نداره فقط باید کنکورتون رو خوب بدید.
موفق باشید

----------


## sama

من فکر کردم تاپیک رو باز کنم همه نمره ها زیر 12 هست ...
نمره ها که خوبه ....

به نظر من به پزشکی های بالاتر فکر کنید ...
تقریبا استارت اولیه درس خوندن برای کنکور هست و زمان کافی دارید چرا از الان به آزاد فکر میکنید؟!

وقتی هدف بزرگتری انتخاب میکنید انگیزه و تلاشتون بیشتر میشه ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اگر منطقه 2 باشید ... من طبق قبولی های سال قبل نگاه کردم در سایت کانون که تا 2700 رای دختر ها و تا 3200 برای پسرها ...

بازم میگم به فکر رتبه بهتر باشید از الان ...

کاش من اول راه بودم و اینهمه زمان داشتم مث شما ... :yahoo (2):

ما که درست از وقتمون استفاده نکردیم ... انشاالله شما مثل ما نباشید ...

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ممنون 
> ولی نمره ریاضی واقعا ناامیدم کرد خیلی نسبت به بقیه درسا کم گرفتم 
> راستی کسی از دوستان اطلاعی نداره حداکثر رتبه لازم برای قبولی در دانشگاه ایلام چنده؟


به دانشگاه تهران فکر کن..ایلام خو تا1200قبولی..منم ایلامیم..دوستان داشتیم با1200دندان ایلام میخونه..با 1057داره پزشکی میخونه..دخترن البته

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام دوستان امروز کارنامه نهایی سوم تجربی رو گرفتم-هدف من انشاالله پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی دانشگاه ایلام و اگه نشد دانشگاه ازاد هست-دوستان خبره بنظرتون با این نمرات درصد قبول شدن من در این دانشگاه ها چنده؟ دینی:۱۹.۵    زبان فارسی:۱۷.۷۵   ادبیات:۱۹.۷۵   عربی:۲۰    خارجه:۱۸.۷۵    فیزیک:۱۹.۵     شیمی:۱۷     ریاضی:۱۵.۵      زیست:۱۸.۷۵    زمین:۱۹.۲۵   البته ریاضی واقعا کم بم دادن اعتراض میکنم شاید ۰.۵ نمره اضافه شه.منتظر نظراتتون هستم-تشکر


سلام

نمراتتون که خوبه ........ با تلاش می تونین تو کنکور هم موفق بشین

----------


## pompom

همه کارنامه هاشونو گرفتن؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Majid-VZ

کارنامه ها اومده ؟؟؟

----------


## mohamad.b

ممنون از همه دوستان واقعا انرژی گرفتم واقعا که بهترین انجمن کنکوره
یه موسسه هست که مشاوره میده ثبت نام کردم از اول تیر شروع به درس خوندن از پایه میکنیم
کارنامه من امروز گرفتم-حتما بقیه شهر ها هم اومده انشالله همه ۲۰ بشین :Yahoo (99): 
منظقه سه هستم فکرکنم اگه این تابستان تا اخر دووم بیارم و بخونم شاید امیدی به قبولی در من پیدا شود :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ممنون از همه دوستان واقعا انرژی گرفتم واقعا که بهترین انجمن کنکوره
> یه موسسه هست که مشاوره میده ثبت نام کردم از اول تیر شروع به درس خوندن از پایه میکنیم
> کارنامه من امروز گرفتم-حتما بقیه شهر ها هم اومده انشالله همه ۲۰ بشین
> منظقه سه هستم فکرکنم اگه این تابستان تا اخر دووم بیارم و بخونم شاید امیدی به قبولی در من پیدا شود


امید قبولی؟؟؟؟
تو نخونی از مهر بخونی ایلام قبولی.از تابستون بخونی تهران قبولی.از ما گفتن بود.برو کارامه های بچه ها رو نگا کن..درصداشون خیلی کمه..

----------


## طراوت

> سلام دوستان امروز کارنامه نهایی سوم تجربی رو گرفتم-هدف من انشاالله پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی دانشگاه ایلام و اگه نشد دانشگاه ازاد هست-دوستان خبره بنظرتون با این نمرات درصد قبول شدن من در این دانشگاه ها چنده؟ دینی:۱۹.۵    زبان فارسی:۱۷.۷۵   ادبیات:۱۹.۷۵   عربی:۲۰    خارجه:۱۸.۷۵    فیزیک:۱۹.۵     شیمی:۱۷     ریاضی:۱۵.۵      زیست:۱۸.۷۵    زمین:۱۹.۲۵   البته ریاضی واقعا کم بم دادن اعتراض میکنم شاید ۰.۵ نمره اضافه شه.منتظر نظراتتون هستم-تشکر


از کجا گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
برات 5 تا صلوات میفرستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohamad.b

> امید قبولی؟؟؟؟
> تو نخونی از مهر بخونی ایلام قبولی.از تابستون بخونی تهران قبولی.از ما گفتن بود.برو کارامه های بچه ها رو نگا کن..درصداشون خیلی کمه..


ممنون  کاشکی همین طوری بشه اخه این انتظار دیگران از منه که خیلی اذیتم میکنه واقعا استرس اوره :Yahoo (68):  حالا در حد توانم تلاش میکنم دیگه ببینم خدا چه میخواد
راستی دوستان اگه کسی دوست داشت نمراتشو این جا به اشتراک بزاره تا بقیه ببینند

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> از کجا گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> برات 5 تا صلوات میفرستم


اول ۵ تا بفرست
۱
۲
۳
۴
۵
از مدرسه خودمون گرفتم

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ممنون  کاشکی همین طوری بشه اخه این انتظار دیگران از منه که خیلی اذیتم میکنه واقعا استرس اوره حالا در حد توانم تلاش میکنم دیگه ببینم خدا چه میخواد
> راستی دوستان اگه کسی دوست داشت نمراتشو این جا به اشتراک بزاره تا بقیه ببینند


شما کاری به بقیه نداشته باش..این انتظارا همه رو داغون کرده
شما تلاش خودتو بکنید..
موفق باشید..استرس هم نداشته باشید

----------


## milad65

> از کجا گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> برات 5 تا صلوات میفرستم


خب حتما از مدرسه گرفته دیه   :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohamad.b

> شما کاری به بقیه نداشته باش..این انتظارا همه رو داغون کرده
> شما تلاش خودتو بکنید..
> موفق باشید..استرس هم نداشته باشید


اره واقعا با بچه های هم سن و سال خودت که صخبت میکنی انرژی میگیری
تلاشمو میکنم امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشین

----------


## طراوت

> خب حتما از مدرسه گرفته دیه





> اول ۵ تا بفرست
> ۱
> ۲
> ۳
> ۴
> ۵
> از مدرسه خودمون گرفتم


امان
خو من فکر کردم تو سایت رفتی

----------


## Dr.Arash

شما تو کدوم مدرسه ی ایلام هستین که امروز کارنامه گرفتین ؟ !؟

----------


## Aydiny

> اره واقعا با بچه های هم سن و سال خودت که صخبت میکنی انرژی میگیری
> تلاشمو میکنم امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشین


پارسال نگرون کارنامه بودی امسال رتبه دو رقمی اوردی هعییی منم معدل کتبیم ۱۵ هستش کاش مثل شما بشم

----------


## yaser110

> پارسال نگرون کارنامه بودی امسال رتبه دو رقمی اوردی هعییی منم معدل کتبیم ۱۵ هستش کاش مثل شما بشم


*حیف این همه خوندن من برا امتحان نهایی ..داداش خیلی خیلی دلت خوشه ..جمع کن این امتحان نهایی رو...امسال معدل 20 هم تاثیر مثبت نداشت..سال بعد به یقین تاثیرش مثبته*

----------


## Forgotten

نمره ریاضی 15.5 و درصد 87 ریاضی کنکور95
نمره نهایی زبست 18.75 و درصد 86 کنکور95 
از فکر کردن به دانشگاه ازاد تا بهترین دانشگاه کشور
واقعا چیزی نمیشه گفت ؛ خیلی خوشحالم ؛ به این میگن تحول و اراده عالی 
دم اونی که تاپیکو اپ کرد گرم ؛ من قبلا اینو ندیده بودم 
@mohammad.babaie

----------


## Forgotten

> پارسال نگرون کارنامه بودی امسال رتبه دو رقمی اوردی هعییی منم معدل کتبیم ۱۵ هستش کاش مثل شما بشم


ظاهرا دو سال پیش بوده

----------


## farshad7

یادش بخیر پارسال تابستون با محمدحرف زدم حتی هنوز اون پیاما رو پاک نکردم محمد اون موقع دنباله منابع بود

از همون موقع فهمیدم چقدر برای هدفش مصممه :Yahoo (8): بهتره بگیم دکتر محمد :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (105): 

و امروز هم لطف بزرگی بهم کرد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## farshad7

*چطوری المپیادی

داداش بنظرت شیمی گاج جامع +ازمون فار برای کنکور کافیه؟از لحاظ اموزش زیاد مشکل ندارم بیشتر از لحاط تست
اخه اول تصمیم گرفتم سال ب سال بگیرم ولی دیدم حجم خیلی زیاده نمی رسم*





خوبم تو چطوری پزشکی؟؟؟

گاج جامع رو زیاد ندیدم محمد جان ولی خودت داری میگی 

فقط دنبال تستی

اگه فقط مشکلت تسته اره ترکیب خوبیه

گاج + ازمون فار هم پایه و هم پیشش

البته گاج جامع مثل سال سومش عالی نیست ولی اگه با دقت بخونی درصد بالا هم میاری

فقط *غیر ممکنه که غیر ممکنه*  دمت گرم داداش



*ولی میگم خوش بحالته هاا شیمی  واسه المپیاد میخونی شیمی کنکور واست اسون میشه*

----------


## farshad7

*لطف میکنی
اموزش مشکلی زیاد ندارم چون سری مبتکرانو دارم فرشاد جان

میدونی زیست سال ب سال الگو و فیزیک سال ب سال شهریاری میخوام بگیرم میترسم شیمی هم سال ب سال بگیرم کلا نرسم به هیچ کدوم
ولیاگه سال ب سال گرفتم یانارو میگرم پس:دوم الگو+سوم گاج+پیش خیلی سبز+ازمون فار 			 		 	* 

این ترکیب عالیه

امیدوارم برسی

یه سفارش خیلی مهم تو کنکور تجربی ارزش زیست و شیمی خیلی بالاست پس حواست باشه

ریاضی و فیزیک برای تک رقمی ها خیلی مهمه

اگه زیست و شیمی رو بالای 70 بزنی ریاضی و فیزیک حتی 50

راحت پزشکی درمیای 			 		 	 

*البته من فارغ التحضیلم امسال پزشکی بومی شهر خودمون قبول میشدم ولی نزدم میخوام شهر بهتر قبول شم
واقعا تجربه کردم که یه تست زیست و شیمی چقدر تو قبولیت تاثیر داره 
یه تست زیست سرنوشتتو عوض میکنه

فرشاد جون دمت گرم خیلی کمک کردی
موفق باشی 						*

----------


## :Iman1997

اره نمراتتون خوبه فقط کنکور رو جدی تر بگیرین

----------


## farshad7

> اره نمراتتون خوبه فقط کنکور رو جدی تر بگیرین


 :Yahoo (23): :troll (7): :Yahoo (4): 

داداش محمد الان دانشجوی دانشگاه پزشکی تهرانه به تاریخ پست نگاه کنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> :troll (7):
> 
> داداش محمد الان دانشجوی دانشگاه پزشکی تهرانه به تاریخ پست نگاه کنید


چقد شیرینه
اول تا آخر یکیو ببینی...
خیلی جالب بود

----------


## politician

ازسال سوم کنکوری کارکرده یعنی میشه3سال

----------


## mobin9898

> چقد شیرینه
> اول تا آخر یکیو ببینی...
> خیلی جالب بود


آره خیلی شیرینه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mohamad.b

> اره نمراتتون خوبه فقط کنکور رو جدی تر بگیرین


چشم جدی تر میگیرم :Yahoo (4): 



> ازسال سوم کنکوری کارکرده یعنی میشه3سال


ار تابستون سال چهارم کنکوری خوندنو شروع کردم



یادش بخیر عجب دورانی بود...اون پیامای فرشادم باحاله : )

----------


## D.A.A

ممد میگم دمت گرم ادم چنین تاپیکی میبینه کیف میکنه ... راستی از حال و هوای تهران پرسیدیم نری گم بشی . جواب ندی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohamad.b

> ممد میگم دمت گرم ادم چنین تاپیکی میبینه کیف میکنه ... راستی از حال و هوای تهران پرسیدیم نری گم بشی . جواب ندی


 :Yahoo (4): چشم داداش

----------


## ThePriNcE

> چشم داداش


محمد حتما تو مصاحبه سایت شرکت کن 

دمت آتشفشان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parniaag

باورم نميشه اين تاپيكو يك زير بيست زده بود دنياي جالبيه هر چيزي امكان پذيره

----------


## mohamad.b

> باورم نميشه اين تاپيكو يك زير بيست زده بود دنياي جالبيه هر چيزي امكان پذيره ������������


همه چیز :Yahoo (81): 

یادش بخیر :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mlt

بیا راز موفقیتتو بگو چطور دانشگاه آزاد(دندون) نشونه گرفتی بعد دورقمی آوردی؟ :Yahoo (4): 


> همه چیز
> 
> یادش بخیر

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

وااای برگام چقد باحال 
دمت گرم حاجی! 
موفق باشی

----------


## high-flown

وای  :Yahoo (4): رتبه ۱۴به دانشگاه آزاد فکرمی کرده بعدمابه پزشکی آزادزاهدان فک می کنیم پرستاری آزادزابلم نمیاریم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lix_Max

عتیقس این تاپیکه

----------


## Fatemeh,m

> وای رتبه ۱۴به دانشگاه آزاد فکرمی کرده بعدمابه پزشکی آزادزاهدان فک می کنیم پرستاری آزادزابلم نمیاریم


فکر کنم باید به پزشکی تهران فکر کنیم شاید پزشکی ازاد زاهدان و بیاریم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohamad.b


همه چیز

یادش بخیر


سلام.
چی علاوه بر تلاش چی باعث شد موفق بشی؟ چون خودتون به ایلام راضی بودی....واقعا ته ته دلت همین لود یا بخاطر نمرات ناراحت شدی....این حرف زد؟_

----------


## _Joseph_

این چی بود من دیدم  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (13): 

فک کنم باید برعکس فکر کنید بچه ها بچسبید به آزاد زاهدان و بندر عباس روزانه تهران قبول بشید  :Yahoo (4): 

پس رازش اینه آهااا

فیلم TENET نولان هم بر مبنای همین نظریه است فک کنم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*وای ددم این چی بود من دیدم!! چه خفن!!
آقا از این قبولیا قسمت همه... الهی تلاشای هممون یه نتیجه تپل اینچنینی بده، خیلی این تاپیک جالب بود برام*

----------


## indomitable

*چی شده مگه:/*

----------


## high-flown

> این چی بود من دیدم 
> 
> فک کنم باید برعکس فکر کنید بچه ها بچسبید به آزاد زاهدان و بندر عباس روزانه تهران قبول بشید 
> 
> پس رازش اینه آهااا
> 
> فیلم TENET نولان هم بر مبنای همین نظریه است فک کنم


مال ما برعکسه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Miss mahmoudi

چقدر این تایپیک حس خوبی بهم داد.موفق باشید همیشه :Y (736):

----------


## mohamad.b

> بیا راز موفقیتتو بگو چطور دانشگاه آزاد(دندون) نشونه گرفتی بعد دورقمی آوردی؟


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
همیشه بهترینو نشونه بگیر...بعدا خودت میفهمی که از بقیه چیزی کم نداری

----------


## Fawzi

> همیشه بهترینو نشونه بگیر...بعدا خودت میفهمی که از بقیه چیزی کم نداری


محمد بابایی
فسیل انجمن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahsa.TS

عجب تاپیک قدیمی رو آوردین بالا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

*به نظرتون اگه برای 1401 تاثیر نهایی رو 60 درصد کنن بریم ترمیم معدل؟؟ 60 در صد مثبت 
قطعی باشه که باید رفت ترمیم*

----------


## Pretty_Lover

واقعا چجوریاس؟؟؟؟؟
اومده میگه آزاد بیارم بعد نگاه کردم ۱۴ منطقه ۳  :Yahoo (39): 
یعنی باید برعکس فکر کنیم؟؟؟
هر کی راز موفقیت ایشونو فهمید به منم بگه :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohamad.b

> محمد بابایی
> فسیل انجمن


یه زمانی اینجا با بچه ها برو بیایی داشتیم :Yahoo (4): 
چقدر رتبه برتر دادیم نسل ما :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MMdibi

اول گفتم اینم مثل تاپیک های حاشیه ای هست که یک عده میزنند (به دلایل مختلف)
الان اومدم دیدم فکم افتاد؛ دورقمی؟
همیشه مطمئن بودم انسان هایی که این تاپیک ها رو میزنن قبول نمیشن(یا با شانس قبول میشن)
داشت نظرم بر میگشت که دیدم تاریخ تاپیک مال 93 هست
و خب انسان ها عوض میشن
پس هنوزم مطمئنم. :Yahoo (20): (دقیقا الان دارم همینجوری به خودم میخندم​)

----------


## mojtabay

واقعا برگام 
سرت سلامت حاجی 
این بزرگوار خودش یه نمونه و الگو عه

----------


## Mahdis79

چرا من تعجب نکردم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
البته موفقیت ایشون قابل تحسینه
ولی دلیل ریختن کرک و پراتون رو نمیفهمم :Yahoo (21):

----------

